# White ceiling paint?



## steve-in-kville (Apr 22, 2007)

Is it a generational fad to paint the ceilings in a home a flatter-than-flat white, while the walls are a different color? I always thought a room looked more "complete" if both walls and ceiling were the same color.

Maybe its a regional fad. But lately I've noticed that many older homes have white ceilings and the walls are some bold color. Is this fad still as strong as it was many years ago??

steve


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Half and half here... shorter ceilings make a room look REAL small with color.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

The only time I do ceilings a color lately if a designer has spec'd it (usually not the same as walls) . Also if the trim in the house is painted white and has a crown I will do the ceiling like a Navajo or antique white to show the crown. The only time I have done walls and ceilings the same is for elderly people?? maybe a generational thing??


----------



## newkidonblock (Apr 18, 2007)

*White ceilings,walls,doors.*

Thats not bad. Out here in Arizona, everyone paints everything white. It drives me nuts. I gotta have some color.


----------



## VIP_Brian (Apr 27, 2007)

Almost always go with white unless the wall color is mostly white or budget is a concern, then we go one color - walls and ceilings. Personally I like the look of a nice sharp line and contrast of a nicely colored wall with a white lid. :T


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site Brian... glad to have you!


----------



## VIP_Brian (Apr 27, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Welcome to the site Brian... glad to have you!


Hey THANKS! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What the most common thing to do here is 1/4 main wall color. I just did a 4000 sqft heated, that had the same color. Of course he had 3 layers of crown to balance it out.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

steve-in-kville said:


> Maybe its a regional fad. But lately I've noticed that many older homes have white ceilings and the walls are some bold color. Is this fad still as strong as it was many years ago??
> 
> steve


It is with me. Thought I invented it. Oh well.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

It comes and goes
Last year about 40% of my interiors had wall color on them
That's kinda high (traditionally)


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> It comes and goes
> Last year about 40% of my interiors had wall color on them
> That's kinda high (traditionally)


I too have done about 30% same lids and walls flat or eggshell. Trendy thing going on here (New York) hope it catches on more , easy painting.
BenPaintin......


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Here in CA our tract/production work is white, of course.
Navajo white of the past to white shadow to cielo blanco and now swiss coffee.
Repaints for buyers mostly conservative lite tones. Only abt half of those paint the lid.
Occasional power color request, lid will stay white...
Acoustic popcorn ceilings hated far and wide, scrape and usually do a med knockdown.
Tracts usually a med knockdown, but since even a tract home goes for over $500k here, a number of builders going w a lite hand finished med texture.
Also some changing to satin sheen instead of semi in wet rooms/doors/trim.
r


----------



## Dutchman Painting (Oct 7, 2007)

Stay away from the S-W ceiling white...it is very grey and depressing


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Ceiling White isnt white..its a distant grey sorta... I've been using Devoe Flat with a 1/4 formula of the trim ...and each room walls a different color... when you go in each room the color of the walls absorb into the ceiling making sort of a reflection of the wall color on the ceiling...looks really cozy..


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Only old people around here have the same color on the ceiling and walls. It is BM navajo or linen white and has been since the 1970's. Anyone who has a real color, does not paint the ceiling the same as the walls.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

*Ceilings...the fifth wall.*

People do not pay enough attention to there ceilings...they are just as important as the floor or any other wall in the house... but because they can't touch it...it's often overlooked..or even worse, just painted white.

I recommend tinting all ceilings with wall color or something else agreeable.
To accomplish overall flow, and truly wrap the room in warmth... the ceiling can't be neglected. With dark walls and a stark white ceiling... the eyes are drawn to the ceiling when entering the room. This is not what you want. 

All colors, fabrics and textures need to form a relationship and agree with each other... think of the walls, floors and ceilings as children, all related and living together in that room....
if they don't get along and the ceiling is always fighting with the walls, then the room will not be a pleasant place to be. 

The human eye can see 7 million different colors...each one affects us differently in different times of the day and in different light. Color is the first thing that we register when looking at an object.. even before it's shape or size. I consider it my job to help my customers archive color confidence and get the most out of each room.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Around here, ceilings usually are painted to match the trim color, if the trim is painted. I would like to see a house where the ceilings are are a shade of the wall color. Especially in a home that has reds, dark browns, etc


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

I did a house with BM Golden Staw and I kid you not the ceilings absorbed the wall color in every room a slight reflection looked really good..and I didnt know i did it...lol


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

When I have control over colors (rather than the customer), I go by the size of the room and how much light is present. On a small room with plenty light, I use flat ceiling white and let the wall colors reflect up.

Larger rooms or rooms with questionable light, I may tint ceiling color a bit.

Most of the time, the customer will dictate what they want.


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Oct 17, 2007)

Maybe im old fashioned, only use white with a shot of black in it.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

> shot of black in it.


So you color your ceilings.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Things changed in the last tract work we'll probably see for a while here in CA, from when I made the last post here in this thread.

The new phase is much smaller in number of units, and many more upgrades.
Lids stayed white, but now a cream/lite tan base color on walls.
...And gasoline was $3.12 yesterday...
r


----------

